# Self cleaning solar panel Snow



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I have been trying to figure out a way for a solar panel to clean it's self when the snow is deep. Even
though the panel is standing at a really sharp angle almost straight up some how 8" of snow will 
be hanging on the face of the panel. I used car wax on my panels and usually a good "Thump" and
it all slides off. I'm not sure if the wax helps or not never really tested.

OK keep in mind that the panel is aimed correctly at the sun. What if it had a 5" visor on the top.
Wouldn't that keep 3" or 4" of the panel clear from snow at the top? Direct sun light on a black solar panel under glass. Would that get warm?

would it be enough to heat up that black solar panel a little? All I need to do is get to up to 32* and it should
slide off. Self cleaning? 

Ideas? Would that work?


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Guess it would depend on wind direction. It might pack it in under the visor instead. Just a thought 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Move to southern AZ. We only get one snow fall every 4-5 years and it's gone in 4-5 hours. Now that's self cleaning.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Look into some of the name brand nano waxes, they are more hydrophobic then carnauba.

Or rig up a sweep powered by a small motor.


----------



## Crunch (Dec 12, 2019)

Same issue here and looking for a solution too. Mine are on the roof, added a permanent ladder so I can climb up there with a shop broom to clear them off when necessary. I thought about heat tape along the bottom edge of the panels, let it melt the snow and it'll keep sliding down the panels until it's clear, but requires power for the heat tape of course. I decided against it since it would likely leave large chunks of ice on the roof after the snow melted and refroze, but might be an option if yours are in the yard.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

set up a eye and have it sweep the panel when covered..

follow me on this... there are self tracking systems that move the panel as the sun moves.... you could use that SAME principal but have it MOVE a "broom" when the eye is covered... so if snow builds up and covers the LIGHT the arm would push a broom head over the panel

this shows a tracker...but use some imagination.. you could have a WIPER move to clean the panel


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Some people in heavy snow areas mount a string of panels (with a separate controller) vertically on a house or barn wall. Not as efficient but at least the snow falls off.

Solar panels shed excess power when the batteries are in absorb or float as heat so if you can get enough power in the batteries to allow the batteries to go into float the panels will slowly heat up some.

If we get a dry snow I'll try to sweep the snow off using a long painters pole with a screw on broom head but most of my panels are ground mounted which helps.


----------

